# Importing 100-500 Sublimated custom t-shirt Pima cotton/polyester mix from Asia



## TacklingMinds (Nov 20, 2020)

Hello guys

I was wondering if you could point me in the right direction please.
Please let me know if I've navigated to the wrong section of the forum.

I am wanting to have some custom t-shirts made in Pima cotton/polyester blend.
I want my charity logo printed on the t-shirts along with other things (see photo).

I have spoken to a number of manufacturers in China and Pakistan, but I'm not very confident in making a transaction, as a number of sellers are talking via Whatsapp and not the wholesale site.

Do any of you guys have any recommendations of rated sellers seller please, that you have made some successful business with?

I would really appreciate some advice as this is my first time.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

How many are you planning to print?


----------



## TacklingMinds (Nov 20, 2020)

splathead said:


> How many are you planning to print?


Thank you for the reply. I'd be starting with 100 at first. I'd need to build up some confidence before I ordered a large quantity


----------



## JynxDezyns (Mar 7, 2019)

"it's a way of life"


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

You cant sub print on black shirts. The material would have to be sub printed (including the black) onto white polyester then cut out and sewn together.

To get your designs on black shirts taken from stock then the company would need to use other methods, such as screen printing or DTG.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Unless it's a pun, 'away' in the quote on the back of your design should be two words; a way.


----------



## vvamic (Sep 17, 2020)

TacklingMinds said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I was wondering if you could point me in the right direction please.
> Please let me know if I've navigated to the wrong section of the forum.
> ...


I am a manufacturer in an Asian country. My advice to you is to not bother with importing unless your order exceeds a minimum of 500 shirts in varied sizes and colour.

I personally wouldn’t for any less coz it gets expensive to ship to US/UK in small numbers. Even 500 is a rookie number tbh.

And yes we all use WhatsApp to communicate coz it takes too much time with trade site chat/mails.


----------

